# roamio plus upgrade/add on?



## xjayhx (Feb 8, 2015)

just got my roamio plus almost a month ago and already battling for space. i see that using a av green hdd up to 3TB is easy. i want to use my old hdd as a expander. can i just but a "my book " shell and case and use that as a expander? or make it easy and use the 3TB as a expander. (would rather use 3tb for internal, but doesnt really matter)
thanX in advance


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

No, you need the actual WD box. No user tools can enable anything else or a larger external.

3TB is a lot more space than 1TB. I would replace it and then see if you need that little extra later. Don't need to bother with a AV drive. Tivo does not use them.


----------



## xjayhx (Feb 8, 2015)

so it doesnt need to be a wd av-gp hdd. but recommended cause of beingnon 24/7 right? looking at a 3tb for 112.00 and I ts a WD green hdd.
good price?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

jrtroo said:


> Don't need to bother with a AV drive. Tivo does not use them.


Two corrections:

I just pulled the original drives out of two TiVos and both were WD AV-GP drives.

There is one space between sentences, not two.


----------



## jmbach (Jan 1, 2009)

At this time there are no tools to add a non TiVo approved extender drive. It is not the "Box" the drive is in, but the model of the installed drive that the TiVo looks for.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

Arcady said:


> Two corrections:
> 
> I just pulled the original drives out of two TiVos and both were WD AV-GP drives.
> 
> There is one space between sentences, not two.


I stand corrected on the AV drive. Perhaps saying that tivo does not always use AV drives, I know the ones I've pulled were not.

Two spaces is still proper protocol after periods. One has become acceptable, but two is completely acceptable. I file testimony all the time, and that is our standard for such filings.


----------



## russdog (Aug 22, 2004)

xjayhx said:


> so it doesnt need to be a wd av-gp hdd. but recommended cause of beingnon 24/7 right? looking at a 3tb for 112.00 and I ts a WD green hdd.
> good price?


You want at least an WD AV-GP green, which are being marketed now as simply WD AV with green labels.

The WD Reds cost just a tad more but are rated for a higher workload and come with a longer warranty. (You don't want a Red Pro, just a Red.)


----------



## nigebj (Sep 8, 2004)

russdog said:


> You want at least an WD AV-GP green, which are being marketed now as simply WD AV with green labels.
> 
> The WD Reds cost just a tad more but are rated for a higher workload and come with a longer warranty. (You don't want a Red Pro, just a Red.)


I'm seeing Red at 3 years and AV-GP at 3 years, and claims many technologies which are designed for PVR/DVR in the AV-GP. Is this all just marketing BS (Silkstream) or are these features only in the AV-GP. Is Amazon mis-stating the warranty on the AV-GP ?


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Arcady said:


> Two corrections:
> 
> I just pulled the original drives out of two TiVos and both were WD AV-GP drives.
> 
> There is one space between sentences, not two.





jrtroo said:


> I stand corrected on the AV drive. Perhaps saying that tivo does not always use AV drives, I know the ones I've pulled were not.
> 
> Two spaces is still proper protocol after periods. One has become acceptable, but two is completely acceptable. I file testimony all the time, and that is our standard for such filings.


Agree with two spaces.


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

Random User 7 said:


> Agree with two spaces.


Look it up. If you are using a typewriter, it's fine. Things made after typewriters do not use monospaced fonts and make up for the limitations of 1800's technology.

If you don't believe me, tell me why Microsoft Word treats two spaces between sentences as a grammatical error.

More info at the first result I found on Google: http://www.cultofpedagogy.com/two-spaces-after-period/

(Sorry to take the thread off-topic.)


----------



## telemark (Nov 12, 2013)

Arcady said:


> More info at the first result I found on Google: http://www.cultofpedagogy.com/two-spaces-after-period/


Some counter-point:
http://widespacer.blogspot.com/
http://www.heracliteanriver.com/?p=324


----------



## Random User 7 (Oct 20, 2014)

Arcady said:


> Look it up. If you are using a typewriter, it's fine. Things made after typewriters do not use monospaced fonts and make up for the limitations of 1800's technology.
> 
> If you don't believe me, tell me why Microsoft Word treats two spaces between sentences as a grammatical error.
> 
> ...


yeah I know, I still follow the old writing guide rules.


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

My double spaces are not errors. Again, one is acceptable in some areas, but not in others. It is not universal as you state.

I need to use two frequently for work, and do not revert to a different style for other purposes.

What was this thread about?


----------



## Arcady (Oct 14, 2004)

telemark said:


> Some counter-point:
> http://widespacer.blogspot.com/
> http://www.heracliteanriver.com/?p=324


I stopped reading the first link as soon as I got to this: "it really needs it's own dedicated article." Wow, nice spelling.

The second one: TL;DR

Anyway, I apologize for running us off the rails in this thread. Please do not feel an obligation to reply. Let's get back on track.


----------

